# General Motors Power Window Switches and Controls



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sup homies. I am trying to modernize the interior on my cutlass. 

I would love to change the plastic power window switches and power door lock switches with something that's real metal, do they make a metal or bullet aluminum replacement switch for these gm cars?

Also my cutlass has the stock HVAC controls, does anyone make an aftermarket HVAC control panel for the dash that can give it a less stock 21st century look.

I already ordered a digital dash. I just need some ideas on products I can use to make my dash and control panel look a little more modernn I also would love it if they made metal a/c vents. Also if I could modernize the headlight switch that would be great.

Basically I want to to get rid of as much plastic as possible and replace it with either chrome steal, or billet aluminum.

I just need any advise to make the interior as modern classy and luxurious as possible.

Thanks homies


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

theres everything your looking for except no one has made nice billet power lock switches yet...

i have billet illuminated power window switches that ive yet to install,looking for billet door pulls for interior and i already have the dakota digital ac controls for my ac system....billet headlight switch,billet steering column,along with tilt,hazard and turn signal lever billet cover... my rearview is billet and steering wheel is billet but chromed so no polishing


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

if they dont have it make it...thats my motto....


ive made some stuff for 81-88 cutlasses in billet ill post some pics later on...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've got this factory touch control ac/heat controller. Shaved my firewall and put some gauges in the heater control spot so its just been sitting on a shelf for years now. First pic was with the factory clear plastic over the lense still, i removed it and the other pics are without it. Shoot a PM if interested.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

Where do u get the bullet switches?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've got this factory touch control ac/heat controller. Shaved my firewall and put some gauges in the heater control spot so its just been sitting on a shelf for years now. First pic was with the factory clear plastic over the lense still, i removed it and the other pics are without it. Shoot a PM if interested.


those are getting rare to find...problem is you have to swap the vacuum controls for electric and find a ac/box that is compatible



low4life86 said:


> Where do u get the bullet switches?


billet you mean? theyre roughly 200 and some change for the driver and passnger switches


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

this is what water transfer can offer


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

heres another pic of the full billet dash kit you can see the headlight switch and passenger side ac vent trim is also billet


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

thats sick evan .same with


orientalmontecarlo said:


> those are gettithoes switchesng rare to find...problem is you have to swap the vacuum controls for electric and find a ac/box that is compatible
> 
> 
> 
> billet you mean? theyre roughly 200 and some change for the driver and passnger switches


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> this is what water transfer can offer


how you do the woodgraim like that?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

low4life86 said:


> how you do the woodgraim like that?


thats water transfer homie...look it up on youtube


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

Is that a Monte Carlo? I'mhaving a hell of a time fitting in my double din screen and my a/c controls. How u do it?


----------



## Swallow my (May 20, 2012)

:wave:


----------

